# أســــــــــرار



## النهيسى (30 مارس 2010)

نصانح لفهم نفسية زوجك



السر الاول

الرجل يحب ان يثبت نفسه بما ينتج،
أما المرأة فتحب ان تثبت نفسها بإعتمادها على الرجل و بإخراج عاطفتها.
قاعدة: الجزء يحن الى أصله (آدم أصله من التراب، وحواء جزء من آدم.

دراسة: عملت على 500 امرأة في وظيفة مديرة بنك بأمريكا، وسئلوا: إذا اردتم إتخاذ قرار في عملكم من تستشيرون؟
النتيجة: 64% قالوا نستشير أزواجنا !؟


السر الثاني

الرجل يستخدم الجانب الأيسر من مخه، أما المرأة فتستخدم الجانب الأيمن من مخها.
معلومة:
صفات الجانب الأيسر: الأرقام، التحليل، الترتيب، القرارات، التخطيط.
صفات الجانب الأيمن: العاطفة، الخيال، الأبعاد، الابداع، التناسق، الألحان، الذوق.
دراسة: تمت على أكثر من 50 امرأة و رجل في الكويت – كم تتكلم المرأة في اليوم؟ وكم يتكلم الرجل في اليوم؟
النتيجة: المرأة= 18 الف كلمة - - - الرجل= 8 الاف كلمة.


السر الثالث

الرجل ينظر الى الصورة بشكل كامل بينما المرأة تنظر الى تفاصيلها.
) اي: أن المرأة تحب التفاصيل بينما الرجل تكفيه النظرة العامة(.
معلومة: الرجل لايهمه ماذا يوجد داخل البيت بقدر ما يهمه أن يؤمن مستقبل البيت.


السر الرابع

الرجل يحتاج الى وقت اكثر حتى يجمع عواطفه ثم يخرجها.
معلومة:
العاطفة في الجانب الأيمن من المخ وهو الجانب الذي تستخدمه المرأة أكثر من الرجل.
الرجل يعبر عن عواطفه بالعمل، أما المرأة فتعبر عن عاطفتها بالكلام.


السر الخامس

الرجل مهيأ للتفكير في حل المشاكل بينما المرأة مهيأة للقيام بالأعمال.
معلومة:
العلاقة بين المرأة والرجل ليست علاقة تفاضل وانما علاقة تكامل.
الزوج يجب عليه أن يفرق بين كلام الزوجة: هل هو مشكلة تريد لها حل،
أم إخبار فقط وتحتاج الى من يستمع لها.


السر السادس

إن الاختلاف الجسدي والعضوي بين الرجل والمرأة له تأثير نفسي على الطرفين.
أسباب التأثيرات عند المرأة: العادة الشهرية، النفاس، الحمل.
أسباب التأثيرات عند الرجل: العمل والكدح وتأثيرها على البيت




​


----------



## روزي86 (1 أبريل 2010)

تسلم ايدك يا استاذي

اسرار جميلة جدا واول مره اعرفهااااااا


----------



## youhnna (1 أبريل 2010)

*شكراااااااا اخى للاسرار الستة
معلومات قيمة ومفيدة
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## النهيسى (9 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> تسلم ايدك يا استاذي
> 
> اسرار جميلة جدا واول مره اعرفهااااااا


*

مروركم

فى غايه الروعه

شكراا

سلام الرب يسوع معاكم
​​*


----------



## النهيسى (9 أبريل 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *شكراااااااا اخى للاسرار الستة
> معلومات قيمة ومفيدة
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


*

مروركم

فى غايه الروعه

شكراا

سلام الرب يسوع معاكم
​​*


----------



## على حامد (9 أبريل 2010)

شكراا ع النصيحه


----------



## حبيبة العدرا (9 أبريل 2010)

*مرسي على الاسرار الجميله ديه​
ربنايباركك ويحافظ عليك*​


----------



## النهيسى (10 أبريل 2010)

على حامد قال:


> شكراا ع النصيحه


*شكرا جدا 
مرور رائع
سلام الرب يسوع*


----------



## النهيسى (10 أبريل 2010)

منال بنت العدرا قال:


> *مرسي على الاسرار الجميله ديه​
> ربنايباركك ويحافظ عليك*​


*شكرا جدا أختنا الغاليه
مرور رائع
سلام الرب يسوع*


----------



## maria123 (10 أبريل 2010)

شكرا كتير موضوعك جميلللل


----------



## kalimooo (10 أبريل 2010)

*
اخي النهيسى

موضوع رائع جداااا 

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك

*


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 أبريل 2010)

موضوع جميل يا النهيسى 
شكرا على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## على حامد (12 أبريل 2010)

لا لست مسيحيا بل انا مسلم ومطلع للمنتدى هل من مانع؟


----------



## النهيسى (12 أبريل 2010)

maria123 قال:


> شكرا كتير موضوعك جميلللل


*

مروركم

فى غايه الروعه

شكراا

سلام الرب يسوع معاكم

​*


----------



## النهيسى (12 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *
> اخي النهيسى
> 
> موضوع رائع جداااا
> ...


*

مروركم

فى غايه الروعه

شكراا

سلام الرب يسوع معاكم

​*


----------



## النهيسى (12 أبريل 2010)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل يا النهيسى
> شكرا على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


*

مروركم

فى غايه الروعه

شكراا

سلام الرب يسوع معاكم

​*


----------



## النهيسى (12 أبريل 2010)

maria123 قال:


> شكرا كتير موضوعك جميلللل


*

مروركم

فى غايه الروعه

شكراا

سلام الرب يسوع معاكم

​*


----------



## النهيسى (12 أبريل 2010)

على حامد قال:


> لا لست مسيحيا بل انا مسلم ومطلع للمنتدى هل من مانع؟


*
أحنا عارفين من أسمك

مفيش أحد أعترض عليك

منور المنتدى كله

​*


----------



## على حامد (17 أبريل 2010)

شكرا يا نهيسى على ذوقك ونور الله قدرك


----------

